# Aluminium Scallops



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

*Scallops
Designed by ZDP-189
Manufactured and Casted by Hogan Castings.*​
I must start off with saying a big thank you to a great member at The Slingshot forum* (ZDP-189, AKA "Dan") *for supplying me with the Unfinished scallops he kindly offered to me. What could I do? I couldn't resist the offer.

Dan started casting the Scallops originally from various types of resins, then after a short time period. Hogan Castings had permission from Dan to cast a limited number of scallops from various cast metals. These metals included *ZA12* (Only six made), *Bronze, Brass and Aluminum*

The Scallops design is based on many different commercial slingshot designs, all put into one design. For example the grip was designed with Performance Catapults grip geometry, The forks was influenced by A+ Catapult's PS series, The unique curves inspired by the modern day BMW car panel designs. The lanyard hole also borrowed from the Dankung's frames. however the "V" plunge is Dan's. All these unique features help weave a slingshot into a truly unique
Design like no other.

The first time I saw the MDF board cut from the forum pictures, I was hooked right away. No doubt in my mind was it a instant keeper. All the replies on the forum pumped me up with hype and adrenaline, eager to see more, each frame is designed with scientific principles of ergonomics and biomechanics. The "BMW" curves are elegant yet artistic, but very functional and flexible to the hand. The distance of the outside forks are 3.9" (99.06mm) and the tips are 0.7" (17.78mm) which are designed for Dan's "FastBand" set up, the finger/thumb support is very much like the modern slingshots, with various finger placement techniques, and a Pinky/lanyard hole for comfort and convenience. This slingshot will fit your hand like a pair of gloves!. Personally I use the "pinch" grip method and works great. The alloy version I believe is just about the perfect weight for target shooters and alike. It has some heft to it but not so much to tire your arm while holding it for long periods.

I found the slingshot shot to be a bit big in my hand (size Small-Med) ,However the pinch grip and the thumb support seems to help and overcome the size, one thing I also noticed was the fork width. It was a little wide for my personal taste as I prefer forks less than 2", but I'm sure with some practice I'll adapt to the fork in no time.
Might I also add this is slingshot is a finger print magnet, so be sure you have a handy little cloth in your pocket just in case

Overall the slingshot is well designed/balanced to suit any serious or amateur shooters, It has the looks and the curves to make it one heck of a sexy slingshot and has the weight to knock you out.








This is one of my favorite's slingshots I own, and the Frame + FastBands are an awesome combination to have.

*Basic information: *

*Weight:*
ZA12 - 325 grams.
Aluminum - 180 grams
Brass - 500 grams
Bronze - 525 grams

*Material available*:
Bonze
Aluminum (Anodized version available)
Brass
ZA12 ( No longer casted in ZA12, Very rare. )

*Total length:*
135mm
Shooting Gap:
65mm (w) x 55mm (d)

*Ways of holding:*
1. Pinch Grip
2. Braced Thumb Behind
3. Side Grip
4. Hammer Grip
5. Power

*PLEASE NOTE: The following pictures of the Aluminium scallops where casted from Hogan castings, however the product was a cast state when i recieved the frame from ZDP-189, where i did the final finishing and the polishing.*

*Metal Cast Scallops available from Milbro : http://milbroproshotuk.com/*

*Check out my review on FastBands : *
http://slingshotforu...tbands-package/

*For more information on the Scallops visit this thread :* http://slingshotforu.../2070-scallops/























































*Scallop frame with FastBands attached*



















*My personal best scores at 10m range using Scallops + FastBands*










Thanks for looking,
*Big thanks to ZDP-189 (Dan ) for the opportunity.*

Cheers,


----------



## slingshotvibe (Sep 26, 2010)

Wow stunning sling pal u selling hehe


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Danny, thank you for showing us.









That's the best looking slingshot I have seen in a long while, including my own efforts. I am well and truly impressed. You really sorted the hard-to-reach places. I also really like how you've done the bevel transition; you've really nailed the look I intended.

Come on Hrawk and Strikewzen, let's see what you come up with!







I also promised a blank to someone else, I forgot who, but I have the blank waiting in an envelope. I'll have to go trawl my PM Inbox to see who it was.

You know, when Hogancastings has finished their limited edition run, I should think about letting them sell unfinished blanks as a kit.


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

Great job dan no scratches looks amazing


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Fantastic. Very good job Danny!


----------



## strikewzen (Jun 18, 2010)

look at that, the best review with every detail we would ever want to know about this great design and production

danny is a special member and many would agree he has made a difference by "doing things right", nothing is impossible to this guy


----------



## strikewzen (Jun 18, 2010)

and oh yeah ZDP.... sorry i've been taking a break on the scallops due to SS santa and school, hey no excuses lol

i cannot top danny's work brother, thinking about PVD coating it but still searching for a suitable service point =D


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

No worries, it's not a competition.

PVD would be cool, but it requires a high finish to be achieved first. That's because PVD is a very thin coating and tends to show up, rather than hide, flaw.

If you want a shortcut, file off the rough edges and get it to about a P120 grit then take it down to your local powder coater and have him spray it whatever colour his next job requires.


----------



## scamp (Jun 13, 2011)

Nice...................


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

the machining is fantastic


----------



## Knoll (Nov 10, 2011)

strikewzen said:


> look at that, the best review with every detail we would ever want to know about this great design and production


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

> the machining is fantastic


I wish.... hahaha having a mill to flatten the cast studs would of been nice.


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

I like that, I like that a lot! I think I need one...


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

I've always considered Dan an upstanding contributor to the slingshot community. I remember when the Scallops was introduced, and thought highly of Dan's recognition of the EPS within the design of the Scallops, even though it was minute. This is a great review of an awesome slingshot.


----------



## Rapier (May 28, 2011)

These really are a great looking catty for sure. Top job on the polishing


----------

